# What kind of toilet is this?



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

4 bolt, 10" rough in. House it came out of was built in 62.


----------



## antiCon (Jun 15, 2012)

It's a Kohler lol.. Old 3 gal.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

gear junkie said:


> 4 bolt, 10" rough in. House it came out of was built in 62.


Looks like K Mart brand ... It does have a big K on it


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

antiCon said:


> It's a Kohler lol.. Old 3 gal.


More like 6-7 gpf back then.


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

Kohler, call em tomorow and give em the # and they can give you the closest replacement model available, I do it often when trying to replace old kohler urinals.


----------



## The bear (Sep 27, 2012)

Kirkhill


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Got any other info about a kirkhill? Can't find any info about it.


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

Kohler.


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB (May 21, 2010)

*Kirkhill History*

In 1996 Kirkhill Manufacturing Company ( KMC ) was started from former employees of Kirkhill Inc. who purchased the rubber manufacturing equipment from Kirkhill Inc. Kirkhill Inc. was started in 1941 by Kirkhill Rubber Company to separate their plumbing business from their aircraft parts business. Bill Haney was the Chairman of the Board of both Kirkhill Rubber Company and Kirkhill Inc. until both these companies were sold in 1997. There are no longer any financial ties or agreements between the 3 companies. 
KMC has 3 divisions. Custom mixing, sponge rubber products and a complete line of plumbing products.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

So maybe the consensus is a kohler?


----------



## wookie (Dec 16, 2008)

gear junkie said:


> So maybe the consensus is a kohler?


Can't help. Just replaced a rose colored one just like it. TOTO replaced it.

wookie


----------



## bcp2012 (Oct 27, 2012)

Couldn't tell you. I replaced the guts on 1 that looked very similar yesterday. Couldn't find any markings in it either. It did still had the original copper flush valve. Had to cut flush valve off with sawzall.

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Big Jim (Sep 12, 2008)

The double K means it's definitely a Kohler.
Should be a K-model number stamped somewhere inside the tank or lid.
Remember the old "K of K" logo? (Kohler of Kohler, WI)


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

gear junkie said:


> So maybe the consensus is a kohler?


Without a doubt.

Mark


----------



## alberteh (Feb 26, 2012)

A dirty one.

(couldn't help it!)


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Thanks everyone.


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

BROOKLYN\PLUMB said:


> *Kirkhill History*
> 
> In 1996 Kirkhill Manufacturing Company ( KMC ) was started from former employees of Kirkhill Inc. who purchased the rubber manufacturing equipment from Kirkhill Inc. Kirkhill Inc. was started in 1941 by Kirkhill Rubber Company to separate their plumbing business from their aircraft parts business. Bill Haney was the Chairman of the Board of both Kirkhill Rubber Company and Kirkhill Inc. until both these companies were sold in 1997. There are no longer any financial ties or agreements between the 3 companies.
> KMC has 3 divisions. Custom mixing, sponge rubber products and a complete line of plumbing products.



You forgot to phrase you answer as question.:laughing:


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB (May 21, 2010)

Lol


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

That is an old 5 gallon flush Kohler Wellworth what is the date stamped inside the tank? 50's 0r 60's?


----------



## plumber101us (Feb 25, 2013)

Looks like a good flower pot for in front of my shop.....lol


----------

